# am i a manufacturer or retailer?



## goTHATway (Sep 20, 2011)

Hi

I was registering my business name under my provincial government and it asked me what type of business I am in. I couldn't figure out if I was a retailer or manufacturer.

Background: I purchase clothing from wholesalers and then customize them to my brand. including logo's, designs, slogans, all that. I want to sell my clothing to retailers and other businesses that will sell my products on their racks.

At the same time i would not mind selling items directly to consumers that are interested.


----------



## darque (Dec 21, 2009)

if you are selling your product to retailers, & they markup the item to industry standards then you are most likely a wholesale business; even if the wholesaler is wholesaling from others. if you make, create sew shirts or whatever widget, you would be a manfacturer, and if you sell your clothing to customers one at time like a store, at events or to friends etc you are a retailer. 

darque out


----------



## andreeaa (Aug 20, 2011)

I agree with darque. You can be all of those things, so I would pick on that you want to focus on the most.


----------



## threadpit (Jul 14, 2011)

I get confused about that myself. Where I work we get shirts, print on them and then sell them ourselves directly to the customer. What does that make me? A retailer?


----------



## rockersuk (Feb 2, 2009)

threadpit said:


> I get confused about that myself. Where I work we get shirts, print on them and then sell them ourselves directly to the customer. What does that make me? A retailer?


Yes


----------



## OFFPOST (Oct 1, 2011)

Can anyone tell me what type of license I need to sell t shirts and hats on line. Can I buy the license on line? What is the cost? Thank you.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

OFFPOST said:


> Can anyone tell me what type of license I need to sell t shirts and hats on line. Can I buy the license on line? What is the cost? Thank you.


You may want to start a new topic for your separate question so you can pick an appropriate thread title and include where you're located.

It varies from location to location. If you check with your local chamber of commerce, they should be able to tell you what licenses are needed and how to get them.

You can also do a google (or forum) search for "[your city] business license" (replace [your city] with whichever city you live in)


----------



## jipsee (Feb 4, 2009)

darque said:


> if you are selling your product to retailers, & they markup the item to industry standards then you are most likely a wholesale business; even if the wholesaler is wholesaling from others. if you make, create sew shirts or whatever widget, you would be a manfacturer, and if you sell your clothing to customers one at time like a store, at events or to friends etc you are a retailer.
> 
> darque out



Thanks for this info!!! I've been submitting tons of online apps to wholesale tshirt companies and all of them want to know what kind of business you are when applying. Not 100% sure, and not knowing anybody in this business to ask, I've been guessing and simply saying, 'Retailer'. Anyway you're post here just confirmed that I was correct in my guess! So again, thanks!


----------



## kevincando (Feb 28, 2016)

you're a retailor, because you don't buy from factory directly,haha


----------

